# My Neighbor Totoro



## kare31 (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone else seen this movie?  I watched it for the first time this weekend, and I thought it was adorable.  My boyfriend had been talking about it for a long time, and Disney finally released it on DVD last week, so I snapped it up.

It's about two little girls, while their mother is in the hospital, who meet a magical woodland creature, called a totoro.  It's from the same director as Spirited Away, which I also loved.

I'm now obsessed and must have a stuffed animal totoro.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 28, 2006)

I adore this animated film. A former best friend not only went out of his way to get me the Japanese DVD, but also gave me his little soft toy Totoro, apparently they're expensive and not too easy to get.

I like a lot of the others produced by Studio Ghibli (production company). I'd rather have a "Neko-basu" (neko being cat in Japanese; basu is bus) soft toy!


----------



## kare31 (Mar 28, 2006)

I found a cute catbus yesterday:

http://www.shopexit9.com/e9_store/de...shDetCat=plush

I found an adorable plush Totoro at dreamkitty.com that I think i definitely have to have.

What other Studio Ghibli movies do you recommend?  I've seen Spirited Away, Castle in the Sky, and Kiki's Delivery service, and I may rent Howl's Moving Castle tonight.  I dont know much about any of Miyazaki's other movies besides those few.


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 30, 2006)

Howls MOving Castle is my favorite, between the voice actors and the INCREDIBLE animation, it's just fantastic. Christian Bale flipping out over Howl's hair is priceless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you like his stuff, check out 'Naussica and the Valley of the Wind'. Awesome story line, typical Miyasaki political messages. It is my favorite all around, the messages really appeal to the environmentalist in me. I love The Cat Returns as well, though that is more of a kids' movie. I have to admit I developed a teensy crush on the Cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who doesn't want a calm, patient man who always knows what to do and say?  *cough*

Grave of the Fireflies is on my list to see as well. 

If you see any of them, let me know what you think!


----------



## PrettyPanda (Mar 31, 2006)

Princess Mononoke is not bad although the storyline is a bit hard to follow for me. So far Spirited Away is my favorite. I borrowed Howl's from a friend but haven't got a chance to see it


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 2, 2006)

PP - you must watch Howl, it's ace!

I can't believe it, I was being taken on a bit of a wild goose chase by a somewhat impatient person and guess what, in my city I found a shop that sells Studio Ghibli merchandise! 

I want a Nekobasu! They had Totoro - in many sizes. I must go back to see what the prices are like.


----------



## cookies (Apr 7, 2006)

I love totoro! I watched it when I was a little kid and have a stuffed one that I love. He is unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## kare31 (Apr 7, 2006)

I watched the Cat Returns last night, and I loved it!  I'm a cat person so I had to rent that one right away.  I totally have a crush on Barron the Cat now, Cary Elwes did the voice in the English version, and I've had such a love for him since The Princess Bride.  

So many of the voices were my favorite people -- Tim Curry as the Cat King was perfect,   Rene Auberjoines (Odo from Star Trek DS9), Anne Hathaway (Princess Diaries), and Andy Richter.

I really empathised with the Haru, a teenage girl who envies the other girls with boyfriends, I so felt that way in high school (which was ten years ago for me) And frankly, if someone offered to turn me into a cat, I would probably consider it.  Sleeping all day, eating whatever I want sounds good to me.  

I laughed out loud so many times during this movie, Natoru (fat white cat) and Toto (crow) sounded just like my sisters and I when we argue.

Has anyone seen Whisper of the Heart, which these characters first appear in?  My video store doesnt have it, and if it's as good as this, I might just buy it.

Thank you for recommending this movie, I absolutely adored it.  I'm going to rent Naussica and Princess Monoke tonight.  Only one copy of Howl's at the video store, and it's been out everytime I've checked.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

I've seen The Cat Returns! I tend to watch them with the subtitles though, we're not so into foreign films being dubbed in Australia. There were a few odd bits, where the plot didn't 'gel' as well as some of the films Studio Ghibli has done. The cat was so...debonair, I believe the word is! Yes, crush-worthy.

Whisper of the Heart I missed though. Will see it sometime eventually though!

Also, Laputa the Castle in the Sky - this is truly amazing, very bittersweet though.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 7, 2006)

I hate animation with a passion but I've had this movie since I was little. It creeped everyone in my family out. I adored it.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_I hate animation with a passion but I've had this movie since I was little. It creeped everyone in my family out. I adored it._

 
Why did it creep them out??? Am curious, please don't take it to offence.


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 8, 2006)

i saw Totoro when I was like....7 maybe and it was dubbed over in CHinese (when I understood it) and then i just totally forgot about it. They when I was older it was released in theaters and i was like OMMGGGG HE'S BACCKKK.

My exbf went to one of the theme parks in Disney world and brought me back a Totoro!


----------



## cookies (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I've seen The Cat Returns! I tend to watch them with the subtitles though, we're not so into foreign films being dubbed in Australia. There were a few odd bits, where the plot didn't 'gel' as well as some of the films Studio Ghibli has done. The cat was so...debonair, I believe the word is! Yes, crush-worthy.

Whisper of the Heart I missed though. Will see it sometime eventually though!

Also, Laputa the Castle in the Sky - this is truly amazing, very bittersweet though._

 
Ah I remember watching Castle in the Sky but was ages ago, when I was a kid and I thought it was scary..


----------



## kare31 (Apr 13, 2006)

I watched Naussica over the weekend; I enjoyed it as well.  I actually saw the US heavily edited version of this (Warriors of the Wind) when I was young, and I remember being confused by the storyline.  I think the editors of the 80's version must have thought that children couldnt grasp the adult themes of Naussica, and cut out everything but the action scenes.  I would say that Naussica is my favorite of Miayazaki's heroines -- she's tough, but cares for the earth and her people.  While the other characters were narrowly focused on doing what they thought was right, she was the one who was able to see things from other's perspectives to determine what was right.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I tend to watch them with the subtitles though, we're not so into foreign films being dubbed in Australia._

 
I'll agree with you on that, to an extent.  With foreign live action films, i always prefer subtitles.  With animated films, if the dub is done well, i prefer it.  I read somewhere that Disney has spent twice as much on dubbing each of the Studio Ghibli films than is normally spent on a dub.   

I watched Castle in the Sky with subtitles since James Van Der Beek's (of Dawson's Creek) voice irritated me.  I saw this a year a two ago, and i agree that it is bittersweet:  To search for something your entire life, like Pazu, and then have to destroy it for the better of mankind.  

My stuffed Totoro came in the mail today.  Totally adorable.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kare31* 
_My stuffed Totoro came in the mail today.  Totally adorable._

 
Aw cute! I keep forgetting to take a picture of my Totoro to stick up here.

Damn, more things to think of getting on DVD!


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 19, 2006)

My daughter Tivo'd it and watched it repeatedly this weekend, I've caught bits and pieces though.  She was telling me to watch it I may have to check it out.  I'm a dork, I like Pokemon...  its just cute and silly and doesn't annoy me like other cartoons (I have young children, I'm exposed to all kinds of cartoons.)  My 9 year old loves Anime but we filter and make sure she watches the kid friendly kind.


----------

